# [RAV4-EV] First Public Tesla charging station!



## RAV4 EV List (Jul 27, 2007)

The first Public Tesla charging station is open for business! I'm too far away to test it myself so I'd appreciate if one of the NorCal Tesla owners could swing buy, grab a few coulombs, and let EVeryone know for sure that it's up and working.

It's in Woodland, CA (off I-5 near Sacrament) at:
Woodland Gateway Shopping Center, by I-5 and Road 102 (south of the freeway)
the chargers are closest to the 'In-N-Out' Burger location at that plaza (almost south-west location within the giant parking space)

There's going to be an opening party there at 10:00 am on Saturday, 25 April, at 10:00 am. 

The charging station was provided by the real estate developer of the strip mall so it would be great if as many people as possible could come to show our support for their support for this new phase of public EV charging.

This should be a great stop for Bay Area people heading to Sacramento, Tahoe, Reno, Yosemite, etc.

Please publicize this as much as you can.
_______________________________________________
RAV4-EV mailing list
[email protected]
http://five.pairlist.net/mailman/listinfo/rav4-ev


----------



## RAV4 EV List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you are headed East on I-80, you can go up 113, then take i-5 back
to I-80 in Sacramento, rather than going back to I-80 on 113.....
doing it the I-5 way adds just 10 miles to your trip, not 25.
Reverse the process if heading West.

Eastbound: I-80E to 113N to Woodland; then I-5S to I-80E towards
Reno.

Westbound: I-80W to I-5N towards Sacramento Airport / Redding, exit
Road 102 Woodland; then 113S to I-80W.

A ten-mile detour is not so bad..... This stop does work for Bay
Area to Tahoe / Reno trips.

Tom Dowling

-----Original Message-----
From: Stefano Paris [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, April 17, 2009 7:12 PM
To: Earl Cox
Cc: Darell Dickey; Linda Nicholes; Alexandra Paul; Paul Scott; Zan
Dubin Scott; Colby Trudeau; Richard Kelly; Ted Flittner; Marc Geller;
Ron Freund; Tom Dowling; Tom Gage; Joshua Allan
Subject: Re: First Public Tesla charging station!

This is great Earl!


For I-5 travelers this is great.

Woodland is about 12 mi off the I-80 (Highway 113)...for bay area 
people going to Tahoe or Sacramento. Ends up being 25mi excursion.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=38.518624,-121.769028
&daddr=woodland,+ca&hl=en&geocode=&mra=dme&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=11&sll=38.
586283,-121.786194&sspn=0.340822,0.432587&ie=UTF8&z=11 


What we need is a Tesla charge station in Davis which I-80 passes
through.

You'd hope that in "green" liberal Davis there would be some location 
that would agree to install a Tesla Charge Station.

This is the start of the non-starting of the J1772 level 2 
(70-80amp)...unless something significant beyond 12 or 32 amp happens 
this next week in Detroit.

Tom Gage just stopped by tonight and collected his Milbank panel. 
Now I have 3 remaining to deploy (1 at Paul's, 1 at Linda's, 1 at 
Howard's). I'm going to "build" them up tonight so they are ready to 
go. If Paul is home this weekend maybe I can make a trip down to 
mount his on his front wall.

If enough Tesla Charge stations go in and we still have proliferation 
of EV connector standards I'll need a Tesla charge station to 
NEMA14-50R adaptor just like I have an AVCON adapter (thanks Ron for 
shipping mine this week). Wonder who will be the first to build this.

Stefano



>The first Public Tesla charging station is open for business! I'm 
>too far away to test it myself so I'd appreciate if one of the 
>NorCal Tesla owners could swing buy, grab a few coulombs, and let 
>EVeryone know for sure that it's up and working.
>
>It's in Woodland, CA (off I-5 near Sacrament) at:
>Woodland Gateway Shopping Center, by I-5 and Road 102 (south of the
freeway)
>the chargers are closest to the 'In-N-Out' Burger location at that 
>plaza (almost south-west location within the giant parking space)
>
>There's going to be an opening party there at 10:00 am on Saturday, 
>25 April, at 10:00 am. 
>
>The charging station was provided by the real estate developer of 
>the strip mall so it would be great if as many people as possible 
>could come to show our support for their support for this new phase 
>of public EV charging.
>
>This should be a great stop for Bay Area people heading to 
>Sacramento, Tahoe, Reno, Yosemite, etc.
>
>Please publicize this as much as you can.

_______________________________________________
RAV4-EV mailing list
[email protected]
http://five.pairlist.net/mailman/listinfo/rav4-ev


----------

